# Hello everyone.



## gdietz (Jan 9, 2016)

My name is Gregg Dietz. I am new to the writing world. I am 50 and am happily married to a supportive wife and have three great kids. I used to work in the computer industry until family circumstances created the opportunity to get a Bachelor's degree in Psychology. I am currently working on my Master's degree in Marriage and Family Therapy while working full time in the mental health field. 

I started writing my book a few years ago. More to the point, I wrote a short story about an incident which occurred in my childhood. After I showed it to a few people, it was suggested that I should consider turning the story into a book. This happened about a year ago. I am proud to state that I am almost done with the initial draft. Now I'm attempting to figure out how to proceed or if my book would be worth getting published. 

This is why I joined this site. I was told that this site has some of the most brilliant minds in the literary field and I knew that I wanted to join you. I might be very inexperienced, and I may have hit 50 hard, but I have the ambition and drive to pursue this.

I look forward to meeting all of you.

Gregg Dietz

The only obstacle in your way is the one you place upon yourself!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 9, 2016)

Gregg, how are you? Welcome aboard! Grab a seat, a pen, and an open mind! I'll provide the paper. I am pleased to hear, or rather read, you found your other half. I admire your academic endeavors as well! The truly educated never graduate. I almost pursued a dual major in Linguistics and Psychology at the University of Connecticut. I eventually transitioned into Political Science instead.

 Ah, are you looking into self-publishing? That's amazing! Have you already made contacts with several publishing companies? I am currently in contact with Mill City Press. They have a great book cover design feature. You don't need to sign any other contract. If you want a cover, they'll be pleased to assist at an affordable flat rate for two book samples before making the final decision. The process takes a week. In fact, they sent over two complimentary books to compare the paper stock and binding options available. If I find something else, I'll definitely update everyone. Shortly, I wish to fund my first novel through Kickstarter. So, I'm building my fan base throughout different social networking revenues. Have you looked into a specific audience? Perhaps, are you thinking about starting off small with e-books? 

You are definitely at the right place! I am so excited for you. I hope I can share my insight into self-publishing as soon as I am at my end as well. Oh, and don't worry about the age, you're actually _a lot younger t_han my own parents! Plus, for an added bonus, my dad couldn't even write an email without assistance. I admire your ambition. 

Enjoy your stay. Post encouraging words throughout the forums that will add even more value to the community. In fact, you are already an added value! You have a lot to bring to the table, with all your experiences, and our table is rather big. Feel free to ask questions and a Mentor will assist you promptly with a smile. I mean, you can't see the smile, but trust me - it's there. Grab a pair of shades at the door. Some smiles in here can leave you feeling the walls on the way to the refreshments! 

- Anthony


----------



## Hairball (Jan 9, 2016)

You are awesome! Welcome! 

I was just working on a piece about my first hubby's suicide. You might be able to help me with it.

Glad to see you here!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, that's pretty flattering. I'm not sure how brilliant we are as a whole. Most of us are pretty well regular folk who want to improve on our writing, like you do, I suspect (Of course, there are a few geniuses in the mix ).

Anyway, welcome. We do have a fine publishing forum where you may be able to get tips on how to get your book published. We also have the writing discussion where you can always get advice on any writing ideas you may have.

So look around and get to know us a little. We're quite an eclectic group.


----------



## voltigeur (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to our little corner of the internet.


----------



## The Green Shield (Jan 9, 2016)

gdietz said:


> My name is Gregg Dietz. I am new to the writing world. I am 50 and am happily married to a supportive wife and have three great kids. I used to work in the computer industry until family circumstances created the opportunity to get a Bachelor's degree in Psychology. I am currently working on my Master's degree in Marriage and Family Therapy while working full time in the mental health field.
> 
> I started writing my book a few years ago. More to the point, I wrote a short story about an incident which occurred in my childhood. After I showed it to a few people, it was suggested that I should consider turning the story into a book. This happened about a year ago. I am proud to state that I am almost done with the initial draft. Now I'm attempting to figure out how to proceed or if my book would be worth getting published.
> 
> ...


You've come to the write place.  If you'll excuse my horribly lame pun, and definitely not a typo whatsoever. 

Welcome, welcome.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 9, 2016)

Gregg.. how fabulous that your short story morphed into a book! Congratulations on finishing your first draft.. You have something crucial to moving forward.. support .. from your family and here at WF.. I know you will be inspired to keep moving toward your goal..so nice to meet you..see ya around..


----------



## JustRob (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Gregg. I also wrote a short story which someone suggested could be the basis of a novel, which I subsequently wrote. As I have no interest in financial gain from this I am currently creating a website where it can be freely downloaded and where the psychology behind it can be read. The psychology may be the more interesting part as I think that I am a time traveller who is married to an angel and is not one of the brilliant people that you mentioned, but then we all have our delusions, don't we?

Good luck with the book.


----------



## Folcro (Jan 9, 2016)

I have to say I envy your situation: a man analyzing his own experience as a child now with the eyes of a psychologist. It sounds like a story people will want, perhaps need to hear. 

You also have some wise sources: this place does house some of the greatest minds in literature, and you are most welcome to it.


----------



## escorial (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## voltigeur (Jan 11, 2016)

I look forward to your perspective on some of the writing questions that come up here.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey Gregg!

What's the book about? First draft nearly finished? Nice!

On here we have Writing Contests and Prompts as well as a Mentor Directory. Both are worth checking out!

Have a seat and get cozy! : D


----------



## paryno (Jan 12, 2016)

Welcome to the forums! We have a great community here, I look forward to seeing some of your work


----------

